# 686 Smarty Original Cargo - Gunmetal?



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

it's actually a shade darker than in the pic


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

10/11 686 smarty cargo in gunmetal
These pants are sick, you should definitely get a pair.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the pics guys. I definitely wanted to pants but with the colors being so off from the website its almost impossible to guess what the color would be. 

The best one I had so far was the Dakine Pyramid studs in Brass from backcountry. Even though I knew what brass looks like I still hoped it would be the same color as the picture. Needless to say I had to pay for return shipping. 









Anyway thanks again, I'll order the pants tomorrow.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The photo on the 686 web site is pretty accurate, they are maybe just a little darker than the photo shows. They are excellent pants, I own two pairs.


----------

